# Hi!



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

This place looks *so cool!* The design of this website!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome Witterally. Yeah we are cool, cause of people like you who join the forum. Thanks for posting so we have the chance to welcome you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome to our little graveyard.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks. I really just can't get over the look of this site. It's kind of like Halloween all year round. I love the glow-sticks and the haunted house logo. It reminds me of Halloween when I was a kid. It was never my favorite holiday, but now I start to remember what I loved about it (besides the candy).


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hello and welcome!
pull up a chair, stay a while!
.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! I too admire Zombie-F's design skills.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Witterally! I'll bet you didn't know that our resident caretaker, Zombie F, has a degree in interior design! You should see his window treatments! :->


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Witterally. Thanks for stopping by. Make yourself right at home.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome.........mmmuuuuaaahahaha!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi ya witterally.... welcome and im sure youll be obsessed like the rest of us


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I should certainly say you're all very friendly. That's cool.

Anyway - I'm a real talker. And I'm crazy about horror. And I'm looking to rekindle some great memories of Halloween from my childhood.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Witterally. No matter what your interests, you'll always find something here to keep you going. Please join in and have fun.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Dig in and carve out some space.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome. 

Lots of 'cool' people here. Halloween all year 'round is what we strive for.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Witterally,
this is a cool place as you already know.
glad you could make it.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you find even more to like about Halloween now that you're here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o &welcome-once your here you can never leave


----------

